
Side Hustle Ideas for Software Developers - megaman22
https://www.daedtech.com/side-hustle-ideas-software-developers/
======
PaulHoule
I am skeptical about the "Affiliate Marketing Blog".

Some people say they make real money affiliate marketing. Certainly people
used to make money putting up Adult Friend Finder ads up on porno sites. I
know one guy who made good money with a camera review site but he gave it up,
moved to Seattle and went to Amazon.

My experience is that a site that makes $100 a month on AdSense might make
$0.35 a month with Amazon and $0 with anything else. Maybe I have had bad
luck, made mistakes, worked in poor subject areas, but at least back when
Google showed organic search results I felt that making moderate amounts of
money on AdSense was as easy as falling off a log and that everything else was
a waste of time.

